# تاملات فى الصوم الكبير



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*تاملات فى الصوم الكبير*​كل سنة والجميع بالف خير 





55 يوم الصيام الكبير 
اسبوع استعداد 
40 يوم التى صامها السيد المسيح 
جمعة ختام الصوم 
اسبوع الالام (يبدا بعد احد الشعانين السعف )
سبت لعازر 

قيامة السيد المسيح وصعودة للسموات 


واحب ان اتامل معكم فى اسبوع الاستعداد 



ليس من الناحية الطقسية ولماذا وضع ومن وضعة ومتى وضع 


انما من الناحية الروحية 


فكرة الاستعداد 

انت تعرف يا رب كم احبك 

وتحبك الهى خليقتك كلها 

فمن ذا الذى يقاوم حبك ومغناطيس صليبك 


لكنك الهى تعرف ضعف جبلتى 

وكم قاسية حروب الشيطان واسهمة المتقدة بالنار 

اريد ان اكون معك لكن الارادة ضعيفة تثنيها امور العالم الباطلة 

وتشغلها ذات تريد ان تتنافس مع عظيم نعمك 


لكنك عرفتنى وعرفت كم يا رب انا تراب ورماد لولا محبتك ووجودك فى حياتى لشابهت سدوم وعمورة 

تعال يا رب واعدنى للدخول لذخيرة الصوم المقدس الروحية 

لو نسيتك طول العام 

تعال واشعلنى حبا فيك 


ضع نفسك اهم اولوياتى 

وحقق بنفسك مسكن روحك فيا 


تعال يا رب وتوبنى فاتوب 

ابدا معى من جديد 

اغسلنى يا رب فابيض اكثر من الثلج 

ليس لاكون جميلة بل لاستحق الوقوف امام فائق طهرك 


انت الذى تغطى الملائكة الاطهار الانقياء وجوهها وارجلها امامك يا فائق الطهر يا كامل النقاء 

فمن انا لاقف امامك 


تعال يا رب ونقينى 

واجعل نفسك شبعى وشهوتى 

تعال وحقق ما سمعتة عنك طيلة حياتى من قديسيك ومحبيك 


اريد ان تتحول الكلمات لعشرة وحياة 

المسك اعرفك ارى قوتك 

واقف امامك فى كل حين 

حتى لو وسط الالاف من البشر اميزك وتميزنى

فى كل لحظة اجعلها لحظة اعداد وتنقية وتوبة ورجوع لحضنك وحدك 


وحى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة يا الهى


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*احاد الصوم الكبير*



*الصوم الكبير اقدس فترة فى السنة كلها هو ذخيرتى الروحية التي اعيش عليها بقية العام وقمة الروحانية ترتيب الكنيسة وقراءاتها والحانها فى هذة الفترة
شكرا لك يا رب على ارثوذكسية كنيستى وكيف اشكرك الهى على طقسها الجميل والمشبع المملوء بالنعمة والروحانية الذى حفظتة لى ولكل المؤمنين عبر كل هذة العصور حتى وصل لنا *​





*16 مارس 2008**من المعروف لكل القراء ان ا حاد الصوم هى 
الاسبوع الاول----اسبوع الاستعداد 
الاسبوع الثانى---احد الكنوز
الاسبوع الثالث---احد التجربة
الاسبوع الرابع---احدالابن الضال
الاسبوع الخامس-احد السامرية
الاسبوع السادس-احدالمخلع
الاسبوع السابع احدالاستنارة ---المولود اعمى
الاسبوع الاخير احد التناصير 
ثم اسبوع الالام **اسبوع الاستعداد شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد تعال يا رب واقترب لى بصومك المقدس مثلما اقتربت لى بتجسدك وشرفت البشرية بميلادك فيها تعال يا رب وكن الاول فى حياتى كن يا الهى اول اهتماماتى لو كل السنة نسيتك تعال يا رب وخذ الصدارة فى قائمة اولوياتى الهى الحى تعال وعدنى بنفسك لصومك ودربنى يا رب على طرقك وهبنى الهى روحانية خاصة لعقلى وقلبى دع يا رب روحك تعمل فى لتنقينى وتعلمنى وتقدمنى لقدسك والدخول لقدس اقداس روحانياتك

اسبوع الكنوز افتح لى يا رب كنز معرفتك تعال يا رب واملا قلبى واملاعينى وفكرى بك وبقديسيك وملائكتك فليس لىبركة هنا الان على الارض بركتى هى فىالسماءفى وجودك واحساسك والوقوف بين يديك بركتى ان تكون وحدك شبعى وحدك سامع صلاتى ان تجفف بنفسك دموعى وتمسح بيدك الالم من حياتى بركتى ليست ان تحمل وتنزع صليبك من حياتى بل ان اشعر بوجودك فى كل صليب فى حياتى بركتى ان تعتنى بى بنفسك ان اشعر باستجابتك وحرارة وجود روحك فى ان اقف امامك اطلبك واكلمك وانا فى حضنك الهى الحى لا يهمنى ان افقد كنوز وبركات الارض طالما انت فى ارضى وسمائى موجود ومتحد بى انت يا رب بركتى وكنزى ووجودك فى حياتى هو سمائى*
*احد التجربة  طالما ضايقنا الشيطان ووضع العراقيل والتحديات والمضايقات ليفصلنى عنك الهى انت تعلم وحدك تعلم كم انا تراب ورماد وتقدر يا رب ضعف بشريتى وتشعر الهى بكل مضايقات العدو اخرجنى يا رب من دائرة حروب الشيطان وتعال الهى وحارب بنفسك عنى فللرب حرب مع عماليق من جيل لجيل فمن انا لاقف وحدى ضد اى عدو اضع امامك ضعفى واطالبك بالحرب عنى تعال يا رب واشعرنى بيدك القوية وذراعك الرفيعة فى كل تجربة وضيقة اجعلها سبب ان اقترب اليك والتصق اكثر بك تعال يا رب واعنى*
*احد الابن الضال ان نجح العدو ان يبعدنى عنك وكثيرا ما نجح وابعدنى عنك فىكورة بعيدة وشغلنى بالعالم وكل مايعطينى العالم ابددة بعيش مسرف كان ما للعالم لابد ان ياخذة العالم ويتركنى فارغ اشتهى ولا اجد فى اى شهوة اى اشباع فالعالم ينفخ ولكن هواء هباء فراغ ولكنك الوحيد الهى الذى تملا تعال يا رب وعد وانظر وتعهد جهل وضعف انسانيتى وشدنى لك واجعلنى اقوم بك اليك توبنى يا رب فاتوب فوعودى واهية ونفسى ضعيفة اريد ان افعل الصلاح لكن تلزمنى معونتك تعال يا رب والتقى بى فانت دائما المتحمس لى ربما اكثر منىوضمنى لحضنك وثبتنى فيك ارفع عقلى لك يا الهى*

*احد السامرية  لو عاطفتى بعدت عنك وكنت سامرية اشتاق اليك تعال بنفسك وابحث عنى حاورنى واجذبنى اليك اجلس يا رب فوق بئر مشاعرى وتحاور وابدا بنفسك معى من جديد وحولنى للسامرية التى وجدت شبعها فيك بل وفاضت مشاعرها لتعلنك لكل من حولها املا يا رب مشاعرى واحساسى بك*
*احد المخلع  لو ارادتى يا رب وهنت وتخلع جسدى ولم يطاوعنى للمشى فى طريقك وطرحنى مشلولا عن السعى بك اليك تعال يا طبيب نفسى ورغم الجموع التى تزاحمك وتاخذ بركتك وشفاءها منك تعال يارب واشفى ارادتى وقوم بنفسك شلل جسدى واقيمنى من فتورى وشدنى بك اليك واقيمنى لاسبح بمجدك وعظم صنيعك معى اخلق فى يا رب الارادة الصالحة وجدد اشتياقى لك يا الهى*
*احد المولود اعمى لو غيم عالمى رؤيتك واعمانى عنك تعال يارب وامنحنى البصيرة الروحية ودعنى اراك من جديد واقترب اليك من جديد امنحنى الهى نظرة روحية واجعل حياتى بك اليك تسودها روحانياتك قوم حياتى لسيرة روحانية تصعد بخور رائحتها امامك لتتنسمها رائحة سرور ورضى فكم اسعدتنى الهى بوجودك فى حياتى بل فى داخلى ثبتنى فيك واثبت فى*
*احد التناصير  تعال يا رب واعدنى لك اصبغنى بك يارب واظهر فى تعال واعدنى مرة اخرى على صورتك ومثالك كما ولدت من جديد بصبغتك فى المعمودية اعدنى اليك ونقيينى واجعل صورتك ظاهرة فى ينبغى انى انا انقص وتزداد انت الهى فى يا الهى* asmicheal


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*كل سنة وحضرتك  طيبة*
*سلام المسيح لك*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

تأملات فى منتهى الجمال 
ميررررررسى كتير على التأملات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*
تأمل رائع


شكرا ليكم


ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

